

Stuff that was Cool -- You Have Died of Dysentery: The Oregon Trail - parterburn
http://www.stuffthatwascool.com/2009/03/you-have-died-of-dysentery-the-oregon-trail/

======
gorip123
I tried to ford the river twice and didn't make it either time. Bankers just
aren't cut out for making the trek, even with their wads of cash.

------
mdizzle
When will this be in the app store? I saw an article that said yesterday, but
I've yet to see it.

